# Has any one put a Boss on a YJ (87-95) Wrangler



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Trying to figure out how to do it. Not looking easy with the leaf springs and steering box so close. I have a mount to sacrifice, and plow. 

Anyone have picture of how they did it.

My plan is to do it in a way that I can also unbolt it in the summer since it will primarily be used for offroading...


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The way the older plow mounts work for the yj's is actually very simple;

Notice that the vehicle's frame sticks out in front of the grill to hold the bumper out. Factory setup usually has a plastic cover in the space between the bumper and the grill. This comes off easily, and the lift frame basically just sits on top of the frame there, with angles wrapping it around the outside of the frame rails.

There is further, a plate bolted on to the outside of both frame rails to drop down to the actual plow mount. The way this plate is usually shaped, is that it follows the outside edge of the frame rail, then angles in along the bottom edge of the frame PAST the leaf springs, and then angled down again. At the bottom of this plate, you bolt your cross bar on. This plate is sandwiched between the frame and the angle for the lift frame.

There should also be a diagonal push bar from the bottom edge of the plate, back to the frame, but further back.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

jasonv;1657853 said:


> The way the older plow mounts work for the yj's is actually very simple;
> 
> Notice that the vehicle's frame sticks out in front of the grill to hold the bumper out. Factory setup usually has a plastic cover in the space between the bumper and the grill. This comes off easily, and the lift frame basically just sits on top of the frame there, with angles wrapping it around the outside of the frame rails.
> 
> ...


I get all that for the old style plows (actually had a western mount that i sold, because i want all my plows to be boss)

I have a used boss mount from an unknown vehicle and am just going to retro-fit it. whatever it came off had a setup that will work much better with my jeep than the ones on my chevy's.

was just hoping someone had don this and had some pictures to make things easier. Just find it weird that I have seen just about every type plow on this style wrangler, yet never a boss.


----------

